# My Diet Plan - Advice needed



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="time"></o:smarttagtype> *My aim is to build body mass, although as building body mass im trying to still look toned, abs showing ect.. I have a mass building routine 3 days a week and i do cardio once a week for 30-40mins*

*Breakfast - *<st1:time minute="0" hour="10">*10am*</st1:time>*<o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

1/2 cup of oats Impact Whey Protein (40g) shake in milk (200ml)

Banana

<o> </o>

<st1:time minute="0" hour="12">*12 noon*</st1:time>*<o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

x2 Chicken sandwich + yoghurt + banana + random 2 fruits + tea

<o> </o>

<st1:time minute="0" hour="14">*2-3pm*</st1:time>* pre workout<o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

Jacket Potato + cottage cheese approx 1/3 of a 250g tub + pint water

Protein shake (as above)

(advised to keep this on days not working out? or change it?)

<o> </o>

<st1:time minute="0" hour="16">*4-5pm*</st1:time>* Post workout<o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

Protein shake (as above)

<o> </o>

30-40min wait then&#8230;

<o> </o>

x2 Chicken breast + rice/chips + mix veg +pint water

<o> </o>

*Supper (1-2hours before bed)<o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

Chicken sandwich + yoghurt + tea (i love my tea  )

*Need advice on what needs changing, if anything. Suggestions on different foods which are better than the selected would be appreciated too, thanks.*

<o></o>


----------



## Gymjunkie (May 27, 2009)

You rely way too much on protein shakes... not more then two a day, one after a workout and one before bed that's it.. Include nuts as a snack and drink a liter of milk a day, gets help the calories needed


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

Gymjunkie said:


> You rely way too much on protein shakes... not more then two a day, one after a workout and one before bed that's it.. Include nuts as a snack and drink a liter of milk a day, gets help the calories needed


Thanks for the reply.

I find having a protein shake in the morning good because i cant eat most cereals and having a fried egg or bacon every morning is just unhealthy, i dont like scrambled egg or omlettles either.

Ill add more milk in there between meals 

If anyone has any alternitives to breakfeast it would be helpful, i like eggs fried and thats about it. Some cereals are copable but oats, wheats stuff like that in a bowl are just hard to gulp for me :/


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

OK not a bad diet. IMO swap the protein powder in the morning for eggs - 6 whites, 2 yolks; however you wanna do it.

Have the entire tub of cottage cheese with your potato and drop the shake.

Have 60-80g dextrose with your protein powder PWO.

Drop the sandwich at night and have some slow digesting protein and healthy fats if you wanna stay "toned" (please never use that gay word again)  .


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK not a bad diet. IMO swap the protein powder in the morning for eggs - 6 whites, 2 yolks; however you wanna do it.
> 
> Have the entire tub of cottage cheese with your potato and drop the shake.
> 
> ...


Nice advice nice advice.

Ill take that on board, things im sketchy on is PWO? dont no what that is/means. Ill have a look at the slow digesting protein and research some healthy fats. LOL at the "Toned" word. Sorry i know its not favoured within forums but i dont know how else to describe it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

PWO is Post Workout dude. i.e. the shake you have after your workout.

And 'cut' would be better than 'toned'


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> PWO is Post Workout dude. i.e. the shake you have after your workout.
> 
> And 'cut' would be better than 'toned'


Ok thx man, think im sorted now thanks guys


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

Can someone reccomend a slow digesting protein? I looked on myprotein.co.uk where i get my regular protein from but i get confused on which i need


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Power - micellar casein

Whole food - cottage cheese, quark, beef, chicken, milk etc


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Power - micellar casein
> 
> Whole food - cottage cheese, quark, beef, chicken, milk etc


Thanks bigdog


----------



## Gymjunkie (May 27, 2009)

TJ Wood said:


> Can someone reccomend a slow digesting protein? I looked on myprotein.co.uk where i get my regular protein from but i get confused on which i need


Cottage cheese...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Gymjunkie said:


> Cottage cheese...


Been covered...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Need some oils in there really.

If you want to stay lean then you need to keep a close eye on your diet and change things if needs be.

Why are you waking up at 10am you lazy ****er.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Need some oils in there really.
> 
> If you want to stay lean then you need to keep a close eye on your diet and change things if needs be.
> 
> Why are you waking up at 10am you lazy ****er.


haha yeah I noticed that, even on a weekend I can't stay in bed longer than 8, weekdays are 5:15 if I'm lucky!


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Need some oils in there really.
> 
> If you want to stay lean then you need to keep a close eye on your diet and change things if needs be.
> 
> Why are you waking up at 10am you lazy ****er.


LOL well i always used to wake up 8 ish for college, but its done now and i enjoy the extra 2 hours. I have seen some oils been added in shakes, should i add this in my shake too?

Another question: Why cottage cheese over white chedder reccomended? i looked on the content and per 100g chedder had 25g of protein, whereas cottage cheese had 11.2g.


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

BTW - this diet seems to be working good so far, im aiming for a pound a week and i gained a pound in 1 week 

10.5 > 10.6 stone


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Think normal cheese has more fat than cottage cheers bud.

chedder

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/8/2

cottage with fruit

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/12/2

wish I could get up at 10, adding cardio in a morning now so I'll be up at 4:45 every morning from now on jeez!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

If your adding a pound a week buddy then i would carefully look at your diet as this will not be lean tissue gained most probaly fat and water.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

TJ Wood said:


> LOL well i always used to wake up 8 ish for college, but its done now and i enjoy the extra 2 hours. I have seen some oils been added in shakes, should i add this in my shake too?
> 
> Another question: Why cottage cheese over white chedder reccomended? i looked on the content and per 100g chedder had 25g of protein, whereas cottage cheese had 11.2g.


Yeah? Now check the calories and fat content  .


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> If your adding a pound a week buddy then i would carefully look at your diet as this will not be lean tissue gained most probaly fat and water.


 Ive got cardio in my routine so i dont get too fat, hm so your saying maybe 1/2 pound a week?

And ye thanks for the heads up on the fat content on the chedder guys!


----------



## TJ Wood (Jun 21, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Think normal cheese has more fat than cottage cheers bud.
> 
> chedder
> 
> ...


Good info thanks


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Fat content of cottage cheese is much lower.

Try and get some healthy fats from oils/salmon in there if you can.


----------

